# South Fork 3-22-08



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Went up to the South Fork on Sat and caught a few. There is a lot of run off and the water is high but it was still pretty good fishing. There were some rising, I caught one on a parachute adams, I dropped it right behind a rock, possibly my best cast ever. It was good times. For some reason photobucket is not resizing the photos.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Where is the south fork? Is it the south fork of the Provo?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

More north. It feeds into Pineview Reservoir and then turns into the Ogden River as it comes out of Pineview.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Like RnF said it is above Pineview. It comes out of Causey and flows down into Pineview, it is the South Fork of the Ogden river. Fishing has never been great there for me, but it is a beautiful stream and area. If it really stinks you can always head up to Causey to fish there, so it does give you some options.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

it is indeed a beautiful stretch of river. I like to fish where it comes out of causey to down below the memorial park. How are the flows up there? 

That first brown really has his red spots popping, very nice. Is that a sz 14 bd san jaun in the second fishes mouth?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

There's only one "South Fork" and that's the South Fork of the Snake. All others are just wanna-bes.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

blackdog said:


> There's only one "South Fork" and that's the South Fork of the Snake. All others are just wanna-bes.


LOL, can't argue with that.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

The first fish was a beauty, I love the red. They were liking the Red Mr. Juan while we were up there, fishing wasn't great but it was a great time getting out. Flows seemed to be pretty good in the stretch we fished, higher than normal with the runoff of course. 

My cousin has a cabin and fishes the snake a lot, he is always inviting us up there as he has drift boat and the whole works. Maybe we should take him up on it?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

And the SF of the Ogden really sucks in the summer. Everybody camps up there and it is full of people moving rocks around in the river making their own little swimming holes, tubers riding the waters, kids throwing rocks and shooting BB guns into the water, dogs and cats sleeping together. No wonder all the cutthroats can't live in that water anymore. people washing all kinds of shhhttuff downstream. You can have the place. Spectator fishing at it's best. "Ya catching anything?"


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> My cousin has a cabin and fishes the snake a lot, he is always inviting us up there as he has drift boat and the whole works. Maybe we should take him up on it?


Duh, the response to that question is not only yes, but a Hell yes!

If you need someone to go with I would be happy to drive!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Amen to that HighNDry, the kids tubbing in the river in the summer doing their buisiness in the water. Summer is time to hit the unita waters.

Orvis, when we go up with my cousin to the Snake I going to send you a PM and your going with us!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Amen to that HighNDry, the kids tubbing in the river in the summer doing their buisiness in the water. Summer is time to hit the unita waters.
> 
> Orvis, when we go up with my cousin to the Snake I going to send you a PM and your going with us!


Now you are speaking my language...


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with all the Lame tubers :evil: .... but, if you get up before the sun does (and the tubers) and fish it untill its time for breakfast fishing can be really fast I have had quite a few 20+ fish mornings up there.


----------



## jonnygoheavy (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree with the rest, South fork sucks in the summer. I was up there the end of February and the moose were all over the place. We saw 5, and one of them was crossing the river while we turned the bend and we have a moose smack in our face, 15 yards away. luckily he kept moving after staring us down. Fishing wasn't the best.


----------



## Ulthimar (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't know what you're all doing wrong but when I ussually walk the southfork of the ogden I end up with at least a dozen good browns after only a few hours of walking the river. Not to mention the chance at a brookie, cutty, rainbow, splake, and the all so wonderful whitefish :? Plus the randomness of size, my friend pulled a 24" brown from under a bridge right past meadows.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

What are you throwing at them Ulthimar, nymphs streamers, dries. There seems to be some pretty good dry action throughout the year, but nymphing is always hit and miss it seems. I have not learned how to streamer fish effecively.


----------



## Ulthimar (Dec 27, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> What are you throwing at them Ulthimar, nymphs streamers, dries. There seems to be some pretty good dry action throughout the year, but nymphing is always hit and miss it seems. I have not learned how to streamer fish effecively.


Most the year I have the best time nymphing up there besides when the hatch is off the hook, this winter it was almost exclusively the soft hackle hares ear and red WD-40 both size 18 or smaller. There are quite a few detailed reports and photos of the fish and flies used on the southfork in the link on my signature.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, well, someday we'll all turn pro. My post was about asthetics not catching fish. I've shocked the river with the DWR and there are fish in there, it's just a matter of having sixteen people, kids, dogs and cats standing on the bank, tubing past, throwing rocks, pizzing in the water, washing dishes, moving stream rocks around and generally making lots of noise. I go fishing to get away from that stuff, so to me the place sucks. That's all I was saying. If you go there and catch fish and enjoy the company, have at it, but don't come on here and brag about your fish catching ability. Anyone can catch fish in Utah streams, the browns are all stunted and hungry. It aint that hard. The place sucks for other reasons.


----------

